# Anxiety and farting problem in school?



## xhua

This problem honestly sucks. Everyday when I go to school, the people around me will cover their noses, cough, or groan. You have no idea how hard it is to be on a bus, walk in the school hallways, and sit in a classroom. In the past, my stomach growled quite frequently, and that was considered EXTREMELY embarrassing for me. Now that I have this fart problem, the stomach growling can't even be compared. My stomach still gurgles, growls, groans in class but I don't even care anymore because this stink problem has ruined my social life and my classmate's perspective of me anyways. Honestly farting is such an embarrassing thing for me at a young age, and even at home I don't feel comfortable farting, but now I'm unknowingly farting all the time. In class out of nowhere, I would smell this EXOTIC stink/fart smell and if I didn't know it was coming from me, I would've puked.

Even when my stomach growls or has an air movement, I will smell that stink smell. It's horrible and discouraging for me, and I'm only in my first year of high school :'(

I have friends and they don't 'smell anything,' but I'm sure they must have smelled something before. People around me always say "It smells like a$$" or "Where did this sh!t smell come from?" or "Something smells like a$$." It's horrible. I heard it so many times that I'm not even offended anymore.

I'm a good academic student, and my teacher tells me I should go for AP. I chatted with her and other teachers that I didn't know of, and even they commented, "What's this smell here?" when I walked in. I think my teacher knows it's me who's been causing this smell now..

What should I do 

Please, any comment would help me..!


----------



## marleyma

Ugh. So sorry you are going through this at such a young age! Have you ever had Kefir? I drink about 8oz a day in a smoothie and my gas gone down a good amount. You could also try gas filtering underwear. They don't hide the sound, but hide the smell pretty well! Unfortunately they are expensive. Exercise has also helped me and just eat things you know your stomach can handle. Best of luck.


----------



## xhua

marleyma said:


> Ugh. So sorry you are going through this at such a young age! Have you ever had Kefir? I drink about 8oz a day in a smoothie and my gas gone down a good amount. You could also try gas filtering underwear. They don't hide the sound, but hide the smell pretty well! Unfortunately they are expensive. Exercise has also helped me and just eat things you know your stomach can handle. Best of luck.


Thank's for the small tips!

May I ask what type of exercise did you do? And how long did you do it for?

I have a mid-winter break this week and I think I might go jog for 10-15 minutes or so..

I heard of Kefir before..I saw it as a drink in my local supermarket, so I'll try to get some to see if it works


----------



## marleyma

I used to run for about half hour which i loved but i also have incontinence so i switched that to a walk /jog for as long as i can.. probably about 45 minutes. Ill also do yoga (in the privacy of my own home! Too scared to attempt a quiet class ha) i just pop in a dvd and do that for about 20-40 min.
I suggest strawberry kefir.. taste is much more bearable 
Feel free to message me as a woman who has gone through it all (im 27 now). Maybe i can help!


----------



## tummyrumbles

That's basically what we call Leaky Gas here and the main reason for it is incomplete evacuation. Before I knew what my problem foods were it would take me hours to evacuate fully and if I eat the wrong foods again it still happens. For me, starch is the worst food as this seems to encourage the growth of bacteria. Starch is tricky because some high starch foods like potato can be OK if boiled and mashed. Try going paleo and just eating meat and veges, with no grains. This is very hard to do and salad veges for instance can also cause gas but I'd trade occasional day time gas for the horrible never-ending gas from incomplete evacuation. My best diet is porridge for breakfast (oats are a grain but this is fairly low starch), salad and cheese for lunch and meat and veges for dinner. Chocolates and ice-cream seem to be OK for me. The less toast the better but I get away with some toast, which fills me up and helps me sleep. Starch feeds bacteria and these cause excess gas, both in stool and just generally. This is why Leaky Gassers have gas when they're constipated as opposed to normal people who just get constipated with no gas. The stool itself is gassy. Unfortunately I can't find any of this in scientific journals. But this is what I've discovered over the last 10 years or so. The proof is in the reduction of symptoms. Going Paleo / low starch / specific carbohydrate is tough but this is the answer. As well as making sure you allow sufficient time to go in the morning.


----------



## xhua

tummyrumbles said:


> That's basically what we call Leaky Gas here and the main reason for it is incomplete evacuation. Before I knew what my problem foods were it would take me hours to evacuate fully and if I eat the wrong foods again it still happens. For me, starch is the worst food as this seems to encourage the growth of bacteria. Starch is tricky because some high starch foods like potato can be OK if boiled and mashed. Try going paleo and just eating meat and veges, with no grains. This is very hard to do and salad veges for instance can also cause gas but I'd trade occasional day time gas for the horrible never-ending gas from incomplete evacuation. My best diet is porridge for breakfast (oats are a grain but this is fairly low starch), salad and cheese for lunch and meat and veges for dinner. Chocolates and ice-cream seem to be OK for me. The less toast the better but I get away with some toast, which fills me up and helps me sleep. Starch feeds bacteria and these cause excess gas, both in stool and just generally. This is why Leaky Gassers have gas when they're constipated as opposed to normal people who just get constipated with no gas. The stool itself is gassy. Unfortunately I can't find any of this in scientific journals. But this is what I've discovered over the last 10 years or so. The proof is in the reduction of symptoms. Going Paleo / low starch / specific carbohydrate is tough but this is the answer. As well as making sure you allow sufficient time to go in the morning.


What you're saying is exactly like the problem I have.

I was constipated, and it was over the span of a year. (I wasn't gassy at first though). Now I'm back to regular, going maybe one or twice a day, sometimes it would skip a day. But every time I go, I feel, (just like how you described), incomplete with my evacuation. I'm not sure if this is related, but whenever I'm 'done with the job,' I always feel this strange tingling or burning sensation that's down there, as if there was a small piece of stool stuck really close to the exit.

Also, yes, I do get that feeling that air was popping in my rectum (extremely near my anus) so it probably was gassy stool.

I have already increased my fluid intake for a month now (I drink 3-5 bottles of water a day) and cut out all carbohydrate's from my diet.

Cutting out carbs had DEFINITELY HELPED A LOT. I would also rub my stomach 60 times at night and that has reduced a lot of the gas.

--

But how do you know if you completely evacuated? Sometimes I would feel as if I'm done but later on I have to rush to the toilet again..

Also, does this mean that Leaky gas will disappear once I have complete evacuation?


----------



## tummyrumbles

It's still hard to be 100% sure I've completely evacuated but if I feel really clear and empty that's the best sign. It can be deceptive. I might have a BM and feel fairly clear, but then an hour later there's another one. If I had just got up after the first BM I definitely would have leaky gas that day because the remainder of the stool would be working its way down. I've learned over the last 10 years to give it at least 2 hours even if it only takes me half an hour. That way I can be totally sure that I'm empty. When I first used to post here about 10 years ago it would take up to 4 hours which was horrible. That was when I was eating constipating foods like rice (any kind of rice) white bread, cakes, biscuits, puddings, and starchy potatoes like potato chips, fried chips and baked sweet potato. Now I'm almost working full-time again and my symptoms have reduced dramatically. My biggest problem is the salad for lunch because it does cause digestion gas but if that's expelled in the toilet the rest of the afternoon is usually OK. I "allow" myself a few fluffs in the afternoon as I figure even normal people would get those.

Incomplete evacuation is maybe about 80% of leaky gas. The underlying reason for leaky gas is most probably bacterial overgrowth, whether in the small intestine or colon I don't know. Motility dysfunction might be a big part too. Any carb is going to feed bacteria and cause extra gas for those of us with IBS. If I'm sitting close quarters to people in the afternoon I prefer having toast for lunch as there's a lot less digestion gas.

It's overall fibre that matters as well as not feeding the bacteria too much, so it's a balancing act. We need enough fibre to push everything through but not too much of the wrong kind that causes inflammation or diarrhea - so I don't eat nuts, baked beans, figs, dried fruit and just try to keep to veges like well-cooked string beans, broccoli, carrots, mashed potato & pumpkin. These are all low FODMAP as well. I try not to have too much meat, and just have enough toast so I'm not hungry. I've posted information on starches here and if you're interested I'll post the links to these.


----------



## xhua

tummyrumbles said:


> It's still hard to be 100% sure I've completely evacuated but if I feel really clear and empty that's the best sign. It can be deceptive. I might have a BM and feel fairly clear, but then an hour later there's another one. If I had just got up after the first BM I definitely would have leaky gas that day because the remainder of the stool would be working its way down. I've learned over the last 10 years to give it at least 2 hours even if it only takes me half an hour. That way I can be totally sure that I'm empty. When I first used to post here about 10 years ago it would take up to 4 hours which was horrible. That was when I was eating constipating foods like rice (any kind of rice) white bread, cakes, biscuits, puddings, and starchy potatoes like potato chips, fried chips and baked sweet potato. Now I'm almost working full-time again and my symptoms have reduced dramatically. My biggest problem is the salad for lunch because it does cause digestion gas but if that's expelled in the toilet the rest of the afternoon is usually OK. I "allow" myself a few fluffs in the afternoon as I figure even normal people would get those.
> 
> Incomplete evacuation is maybe about 80% of leaky gas. The underlying reason for leaky gas is most probably bacterial overgrowth, whether in the small intestine or colon I don't know. Motility dysfunction might be a big part too. Any carb is going to feed bacteria and cause extra gas for those of us with IBS. If I'm sitting close quarters to people in the afternoon I prefer having toast for lunch as there's a lot less digestion gas.
> 
> It's overall fibre that matters as well as not feeding the bacteria too much, so it's a balancing act. We need enough fibre to push everything through but not too much of the wrong kind that causes inflammation or diarrhea - so I don't eat nuts, baked beans, figs, dried fruit and just try to keep to veges like well-cooked string beans, broccoli, carrots, mashed potato & pumpkin. These are all low FODMAP as well. I try not to have too much meat, and just have enough toast so I'm not hungry. I've posted information on starches here and if you're interested I'll post the links to these.


Yes, please link it 

Personally, I think the bacteria overgrowth is mostly in the colon, because that's when the bloating begins for me. This morning I was just lying on my bed and suddenly I felt gas forming near my appendix, which was basically where the large intestine started. The gas was bubbly and acid-y when it formed over there, but as it was traveling up, I could feel that it was building. That was also when suddenly I felt a buzzing sensation near my 'exit' so I'm guessing that's where my uncontrollable gas comes in play. The gas just traveled up, left, and then down which was basically the path of the colon, so may I have too much bacterial in my colon.

Is there any way to completely get rid of the bacteria? I have been eating pro-biotic yogurt for about 2 weeks now and although it did get better, I could still feel the rumbling. I would like to get rid of it once and for all .


----------



## tummyrumbles

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/184490-starch-fibre-fodmap-ranking-of-common-foods/

http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000007000000000000000.html

I think diet is the best way to control bacterial overgrowth because bacteria love starches and FODMAPs. Keep to mostly meat / fish / eggs / cheese and fibre and you'll starve them. Everyone gets some gas so you can't completely eradicate it. Some people believe that if you have SIBO yoghurt isn't a good idea and you can't be sure it's not SIBO. The hardest thing for you will be the complete evacuation if you're still eating the wrong foods. This involves getting up early and a long sit, which doesn't suit everyone. If you do completely evacuate you should be gas free at least until lunch time. What you eat the previous night for dinner is very important. If I eat a lot of french fries and fried sweet potato for instance this causes gas and I think gas gets stuck behind stool or maybe in a colonic bend somewhere. So in the course of a day this gas can suddenly "shoot down". Or it could also just be gassy stool. It takes food maybe a day and a half to completely evacuate, so there'll always be some stool in us. If you have bacterial overgrowth chances are the stool is gassy. During the day stool gradually works its way down, which is why leaky gassers are so gassy all the time. For me, the less starches I eat the less gas and the faster the evacuation. Another reason for this is that if you're not filling up on starches you're filling up on fibre so constipation has a part to play as well. You could try posting your typical diet. Also, do you drink hot drinks at breakfast to help things along?


----------



## xhua

tummyrumbles said:


> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/184490-starch-fibre-fodmap-ranking-of-common-foods/
> 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000007000000000000000.html
> 
> I think diet is the best way to control bacterial overgrowth because bacteria love starches and FODMAPs. Keep to mostly meat / fish / eggs / cheese and fibre and you'll starve them. Everyone gets some gas so you can't completely eradicate it. Some people believe that if you have SIBO yoghurt isn't a good idea and you can't be sure it's not SIBO. The hardest thing for you will be the complete evacuation if you're still eating the wrong foods. This involves getting up early and a long sit, which doesn't suit everyone. If you do completely evacuate you should be gas free at least until lunch time. What you eat the previous night for dinner is very important. If I eat a lot of french fries and fried sweet potato for instance this causes gas and I think gas gets stuck behind stool or maybe in a colonic bend somewhere. So in the course of a day this gas can suddenly "shoot down". Or it could also just be gassy stool. It takes food maybe a day and a half to completely evacuate, so there'll always be some stool in us. If you have bacterial overgrowth chances are the stool is gassy. During the day stool gradually works its way down, which is why leaky gassers are so gassy all the time. For me, the less starches I eat the less gas and the faster the evacuation. Another reason for this is that if you're not filling up on starches you're filling up on fibre so constipation has a part to play as well. You could try posting your typical diet. Also, do you drink hot drinks at breakfast to help things along?


Thank you for the links 

I have been evacuating 2-4 times a day for this past week which is great, and it definitely did make me feel less gassy and more 'healthy.' I don't pass as much gas anymore and it might partly be due to my evacuation and my stress-free week.

To answer your question, yes, I actually drink a cup of hot water every morning to clear out the system, but I never have time to evacuate in mornings because I'm always rushing to get to school.

---


----------



## xhua

I figured that my leaky gas has toned down a bit so I didn't really check the forum as often as I used to, but I have a new question/ problem.

The only time where I'm able to evacuate completely (or almost completely) is when I'm at home. I can't even evacuate once if I'm not at home. Yesterday I had to go to my aunt's house, and I couldn't evacuate at all. I also ate a lot of food yesterday (including starchy foods), and my stomach has been churning the whole night. I was half awake because it felt like I needed to evacuate while I was sleeping, but I was too tired to get up and check if I actually needed to 'go.' This afternoon I did go to the bathroom and evacuated once, but my stomach still felt horribly bloated (it's night right now). My symptoms are returning again (uncontrollable gas), and I have to go somewhere tomorrow.

My question is, is the bloating hinting that there's stool blocking the passageway, and am I still constipated even though I went to the bathroom once already today?


----------



## tummyrumbles

I have a shy bowel as well and can't evacuate in someone else's home. I need to be fully relaxed. Another problem for me is I take in a lot of things with me - laptop, round cushion to sit on, newspapers for crosswords, wading pool, large books to rest feet on - and it would be embarrassing having to explain all this to someone.

If you're eating the wrong foods and producing a lot of gas you might need a longer sit to fully evacuate because gas seems to cause constipation. I've had up to an hour and a half between BMs.

If you don't want to spend a lot of time sitting you need to follow the dietary advice as above. I was over-eating as well, and I think this might be the main cause of my IBS so try smaller meal portion sizes as well.


----------

